# When do Rabbits Stop Growing



## Mindy10

So I was wondering when rabbits stop growing. Blossom is a little over 6 months now and she weighs 2 and half pounds. She is a lionhead. Is every rabbit different?


----------



## woahlookitsme

Usually they reach their senior weight at 6 mos but they can still gain or get bigger. My frenchie is almost 8 mos and he has some more growing to do. By the time they hit one year you can expect them to stay that size and the only thing that will get bigger is their waist


----------



## Mindy10

okay thanks. Some people say 6 months and some say 1 year. Your little bunny on your profile picture is a cutie!!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

It does depend on the breed. A Netherland Dwarf will reach the full size earlier than a Flemish Giant. A Netherland can be fully grown around 4-5 months while a Flemish might not be fully grown until 12 or 15 months old. 

Lionheads would reach the full size around 6 months. They might full out a fit after that, but not too much. If Blossom is 2.5 pounds at 6 months, she probably won't get too much bigger. If course over feeding can cause weight gain, so you do need to monitor the weight and food intake to avoid a fat rabbit.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:yeahthat: All depends on the breed, and the larger sizes take more time to reach full growth. Our Checkered Giant , Serena, was about six months old when she was acquired. I was told she was full grown, but she continued to enlarge for another six months and 11 pounds. She's big enough to saddle now.


----------



## toyabrooke

My mini lop is 4 months old and 1kg now, so he should only put on another 600g or so? - I have read mini lops only grow to about 1.5-1.6kg.


----------

